# Young Software Engineer Looking for Job in Deutschland.



## bduritsch

Hello everyone, I am a U.S. citizen, 25 years old and a recent college graduate of 2009 with a bachelor's degree in Computer Science & Engineering. After visiting Europe in 2008, I stayed in Germany for some time with my friend and realized how much I enjoyed being there. I am looking for new opportunities and adventure in my life. During my life at the University I studied German for 2 years and can read, write, and speak it fairly well (but perhaps not fluently). Presently, I am living in Florida and have been working with a large corporation that is a government contractor. My experience with them is quite good, and have been with them about a year. The reason I am writing this is hopefully I can find someone on this website who I can begin networking with, and perhaps find some new employment opportunities over in Germany. Recently, I spoke with a woman at the German consulate in Miami, Florida. She told me that the best thing for me to do is first contact an employer, try to land a job there, and obtain a work permit and sufficient permission from a government agency in Germany that supervises aliens moving to the country. Anyway, does anyone know of some websites or connections within Germany that look for well-qualified, young, ambitious, hard working, driven individuals in the Software industry? I am not picky about what kind of job I get. Anything that values English speakers that know some German and are willing to do whatever it takes to get over there! I will take any advice on landing a good job within my field that I have worked so hard to get into. If anyone knows of a good place to start looking for a job, that would really help me get started. I love Germany, and I can't wait to go back to visit and find a new place to live!

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Right now is probably the hardest time to be looking for a job overseas as a fairly new graduate. For an employer to justify hiring a foreigner, they would have to show that they have tried and failed to find someone locally who is equally qualified for the job. And in that case, your lack of fluency in German is going to work against you.

Your best bet would be to try and find a job where you are, preferably with a large, internationally oriented company. Keep your eyes and ears open for opportunities to work on international projects or to interact with co-workers located overseas. Keep working on your German - take classes and/or vacation in Germany and get out and force yourself to use the language. (You'll feel like a complete fool at first, but the effort will be appreciated.) Offer to show visiting co-workers from overseas around when they're in town. (Something most US companies don't do!) Jump at any chance to work on projects that involve international travel, no matter what country they want to send you to.

It takes a few years of this kind of thing, but you'll have a much better chance with the job hunting if you can show some "international experience" and have a few years of work experience to offer. It's a huge risk for an employer to hire someone from overseas, due to the expense and the hassle. You need something unique to offer in return, and that's only really going to come with a few years of experience.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## James3214

It probably won't be easy with the little experience you have but as you have a degree and are still young and know a bit of German, I would guess your chances have improved a lot recently due to the currently booming German economy. They are currently crying out for qualified engineers and other technical people including IT staff. German is not necessarily a requisite, although it helps. The only problem is that I think you would have to compete with other European and East European applicants who don't need working permits or can get them easily. The German govt. has recently relaxed the stringent rules for getting work visas so that it is easier for German companies to recruit skilled and qualified staff 
I would suggest taking a look at the following websites 
Kategorie: IT & Telekommunikation, Deutschland gesamt
Stellenangebote für IT und EDV, TK und Software- Entwickler - stellenanzeigen.de
IT Jobs Deutschland - itsteps.de

Try sending your CV to a few agencies. It depends on what sort of IT skills you have as well. You never know you could get lucky but let us know how you get on.

Good luck!


----------



## fishooX

a German friend of mine was looking job as an engineer; he suggested that south of Germany is more attractive to engineering students than the North


----------

